# Sunrise by Mrs Maxtor.



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

A photo taken by my Wife on her way to work, taken with a point and shoot. I was going to edit it but changed my mind.

This is right off the camera.










Maxtor. (and Mrs Maxtor.)


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice picture considering its just a point and shoot


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice! Straighten it up and it will be really great!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Mini 360 said:


> Very nice! Straighten it up and it will be really great!


Thanks, I might have a play with it, this was right off the camera. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice shot Mrs Maxtor like that a lot

Baz


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Like it, me the other half have really got in this type of photography be it color or B&W we have woods and fields near by, something that we enjoy a lot thanks adopting a mutt from the dogs trust, DAM it i'm turning into my dad lol


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice shot, a very good photo to prove its good to be in the right place at the right time for some shots. Agree with a quick straighten up and it will look superb ... well done Mrs Maxtor.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks good mate - I'd be interested to see what you do with it if you do edit it :thumb:


----------

